# Intel Core 2 Duo VS. AMD Athlon 64 X2



## DarkBlood08 (2. April 2008)

Hallo Community,

Gibt es einen großen Leostungsunterschied zwischen den beiden ?

Wenn ja,lohnt es sich umzusteigen ?

Wer hat das bessere übertaktungs Potenzial ?




Mich interessiert eure Erfahrung !


----------



## Eol_Ruin (2. April 2008)

DarkBlood08 am 02.04.2008 23:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Community,
> 
> Gibt es einen großen Leostungsunterschied zwischen den beiden ?
> 
> ...



Welchen BEIDEN?

Welche CPU meinst du denn genau


----------



## Korn86 (2. April 2008)

DarkBlood08 am 02.04.2008 23:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Community,
> 
> Gibt es einen großen Leostungsunterschied zwischen den beiden ?
> 
> ...



Naja kommt immer ganz darauf an was du ausgeben willst und was du zockst, aber wenn dein X2 5000+ mit 3GHz ohne Probleme läuft, dann würde ich bei dem auch bleiben, der hat im Moment so übertaktet mehr Leistung als genug für alle aktuellen Spiele, auch für Crysis  
hatte vor 2 Wochen noch nen E6600 und den kannst du ungefähr mit der Leistung deines jetzigen Prozessors auf 3GHz vergleichen und der E6600 hat auch mehr als genug ausgereicht, nur wollte ich unbedingt ein neues Mainboard mit PCIE 2.0 für meine 8800GTS/512 und habe den E6600 plus Board noch so schnell verkauft wie er doch was wert ist, aber ich an deiner Stelle würde bei deiner CPU bleiben, ein Umstieg lohnt sich nicht unbedingt, es sei denn du willst richtig viel Kohle ausgeben  

MfG Korn86


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (2. April 2008)

er meint wohl generell

bei gleichen vorraussetzngen nehmen sich die beiden bei der standardleistungw enig, sprich bei gleichem cache und gleicher taktzahl

vergleichbar sind da aber ebend aber nicht alle modelle

im oberen bereich der c2d geht es aufgrund des caches einfach nur noch straight up bei intel und amd hat das nachsehen

übertaktbarkeit ist so ne sache, kleine modelle immer rel. gut

bei beiden
bei intel ist aber so viel potential da das taktraten erreicht werden die vor ein paar jahren noch utopisch waren, mein letzter kentnisstand sidn 5,7 ghz auf einem core 2 quad qx9650
das ist sicher kein wert den man ebend mal nach macht aber es geht halt

aber egal, generell kann man von intel höhere performance und taktraten erwarten   das trifft aber ebend erst da zu wo amd aktuell nix gegen setzt, wie die phenom x2 und phenom x3 sich schlagen muss sich erst noch zeigen bei erscheinen


----------



## DarkBlood08 (2. April 2008)

Was !? Von den Phenom kommen auch noch X2 Modelle !!!???

Und was ich noch wissen wollte,bei den AMD's ist der kleine Cache doch ein riesen Nachteil,oder ?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (2. April 2008)

ja amd plant auf basis des phenoms auch x3 und meines wissens auch x2

die noch aktuelle architektur bei amd ist einfach mehrere jahre alt, und kann mit der jungen architektur von intel nicht mithalten, 

der phenom ist halt die neue architektur, und das muss verkauft werden damit sichs rentiert


----------



## DarkBlood08 (2. April 2008)

Wenn die X2 Modelle nicht so teuer sind würde es sich vielleicht ja noch lohnen sich solch einen zu holen,da ein Mainboard umstieg dann ja nicht nötig ist !


----------



## DarkBlood08 (3. April 2008)

Und wenn diese Phenom X2,X3 Modelle dann noch in 45nm gefertigt wären...

...das wär ja TOP !!!


----------



## DarkBlood08 (3. April 2008)

Gibt es hier den jemaden der von "Intel Core 2 Duo" auf "AMD Athlon 64 X2" umgestiegen ist ???




MfG DarkBlood08


----------



## DarkBlood08 (3. April 2008)

DarkBlood08 am 03.04.2008 00:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es hier den jemaden der von "Intel Core 2 Duo" auf "AMD Athlon 64 X2" umgestiegen ist ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Oder auch umgekehrt...


----------



## Korn86 (3. April 2008)

DarkBlood08 am 03.04.2008 00:20 schrieb:
			
		

> DarkBlood08 am 03.04.2008 00:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bin von einem Athlon 64 3400+ auf einen Core 2 Duo E6600 umgestiegen, wollte auch von meinem alten E 6600 auf einen Phenom 9850 BE umsteigen, aber da dieser selbst in Spielen die schon 4 Kerne unterstützen langsamer als ein E6600  ist, oder auch zum Teil langsamer als ein X2 6000+ habe ich dann doch lieber den E8400 genommen. Würde dir aber auch empfehlen auf die Phenom X2 zu warten, wenn die mit mehr als 3 GHz takten, was ich mal vermute wenn sie im 45nm Prozess hergestellt werden, dann sind sie eine gute Alternative zum Core 2 Duo. Vier Kerne sind im Moment für Spieler absolut sinnlos, da vier Kerne aktuell nicht viel bringen, außer ne höhere Stromrechnung  
Natürlich hat man mit vier Kernen in Schwanzmark 06 noch mehr Punkte, aber kann man das spielen............   , nein somit sind vier Kerne im Moment absoluter Schwachsinn für Spieler und Normalanwender, in manchen Spielen ist ein Q6600 sogar langsamer als ein E6600, so viel zu vierkernunterstützung in Spielen..............   
Warte am besten auf die Zweikernphenoms  

MfG Korn86


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (3. April 2008)

korn, das mit dem e6600 schneller als q6600 ist blödsinn, bei gleichem restsystem sidn beide immer mindestens gleichschnell, weil der q6600 ja ein doppelter e6600 ist,

einziger grund für langsamere kann eine verbugte unterstützung für mehrkerner sein
das ist aber dann ein programmproblem das eigentlich auf das konto schluriger programmierer geht,
kann man aber auch umgehen indem man dann manuell nur 2 kerne zuweist


----------



## zorian (3. April 2008)

DarkBlood08 am 02.04.2008 23:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Was !? Von den Phenom kommen auch noch X2 Modelle !!!???
> 
> Und was ich noch wissen wollte,bei den AMD's ist der kleine Cache doch ein riesen Nachteil,oder ?



Nein das ist Quatsch, AMD-Prozessoren haben eine ganz andere Architektur und sind nicht auf einen so großen Cache angewiesen. Selbst die Intel Prozessoren verlieren nur etwas an Leistung (10-15 wenn der Cache halbiert oder sogar geviertelt wird (siehe Übertaktete 21XX). Es gibt nur wenige Anwendungen die von einem überdimensionierten Cache profitieren, Spiele sind selten dabei.


----------



## SuicideVampire (3. April 2008)

zorian am 03.04.2008 11:24 schrieb:
			
		

> DarkBlood08 am 02.04.2008 23:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bei AMD reicht der kleinere Cache wegen dem integrierten Speichercontroller aus, die Intel-CPUs brauchen so einen großen um die Speicherzugriffe aufzufangen.


----------



## DarkBlood08 (3. April 2008)

SuicideVampire am 03.04.2008 21:52 schrieb:
			
		

> zorian am 03.04.2008 11:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Aha,schon wieder etwas schlauer geworden...

Aber soweit ich weis benutzt Intel diesen Speicherkontroller doch jetzt auch oder ?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (3. April 2008)

außerdem nutzt amd ein system das daten nur im l1 oder im l2 sein dürfen doppelte daten werden verworfen

intel kann daten sowohl im l1 auch im l2 haben (also die selben)

sowas spart dann auch noch mal platz


----------



## SuicideVampire (4. April 2008)

DarkBlood08 am 03.04.2008 22:01 schrieb:
			
		

> SuicideVampire am 03.04.2008 21:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nee, das kommt erst mit dem Nehalem. Bislang sitzt der Speichercontroller noch in der Northbridge und ist entsprechend lahm. 

Allgemein bekommst Du bei Intel und AMD für das gleiche Geld auch ungefähr die gleiche Leistung, nur im High End-Bereich ist bei AMD momentan nicht viel los.


----------



## ITpassion-de (4. April 2008)

SuicideVampire am 04.04.2008 00:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Nee, das kommt erst mit dem Nehalem. Bislang sitzt der Speichercontroller noch in der Northbridge und ist entsprechend lahm.



"Entsprechend lahm" ist aber unter dem Strich im Gesamtkonzept immernoch schneller als alles was AMD derzeit in Peto hat.


----------



## SuicideVampire (4. April 2008)

ITpassion-de am 04.04.2008 17:10 schrieb:
			
		

> SuicideVampire am 04.04.2008 00:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Entsprechend lahm=macht einen größeren Cache erforderlich 
Unterm Strich kann eine Intel-CPU trotzdem schneller sein, die Speicheranbindung macht ja nicht alles aus.


----------

